# Weve got a comment bot



## Fuzzy (Nov 20, 2006)

iambetterthanyouare is the bot 
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/iambetterthanyouare/

FA admins, do somthing about this user

it commented on most all of my submissions, how do i know its a bot? some of the comments were duplicates of what was said the last time, very generic body of text like so:
_"I love the way you've contrasted light and dark concepts here. I feel that art is really nothing more than a vast field of differing contrasts and conceptions and you've exemplified that with this piece. I wish I had your talent."_
that was used at least a few times, FA is so slow i did not check all of my new comments x.x

also some of the comments from this user talked about complimenting an image when it was actually a song submission.. one of my songs now has the comment 
_"I really like this image, its layed out wonderfully and I can really relate to what its saying. I really like the attention you've shown to detail in here. This had to be time consuming."_

comment bots make comments meaningless, lets get rid of it!


----------



## uncia2000 (Nov 20, 2006)

User blocked pending reply and acceptable explanation on this thread.

(I don't have the time to check every single comment, at present).


----------



## Growly (Nov 20, 2006)

I got visited by the bot too... And here I thought he was just pretentious.


----------



## Farx (Nov 20, 2006)

I also got the same " I really like this image, its layed out wonderfully and I can really relate to what its saying. I really like the attention you've shown to detail in here. This had to be time consuming. Keep it up! " comment on a submission of mine.
After looking at their page and journal, I just thought they were a troll, spamming people's art with sarcastic and untrue comlpliments to make their 'point'.

Message bot eh ? I prefer love bot.


----------



## whitedingo (Nov 20, 2006)

yer,I got the I realy like this image one


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (Nov 20, 2006)

This thread is just great. I love the attention to detail here. The dark and light color scheme has a nice contrast. This had to be really time consuming. Keep it up!

/Sorry


----------



## InvaderPichu (Nov 20, 2006)

That guy made me laugh. XD It's funnier that it pissed someone off, too.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 20, 2006)

Sadly the generic comments are probably better than half the comments a user normally receives XD


----------



## uncia2000 (Nov 20, 2006)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> Sadly the generic comments are probably better than half the comments a user normally receives XD



(point, perhaps, Arshes... :?)

Even at present, the volume of submissions can make it very difficult for someone to have the self-discipline to sit down and add in a good, healthy dose of constructive feedback on a piece of work which catches their eye and "calls out for" such.

=
Still waiting to see whether our "bot" turns up in "person"...

d.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 20, 2006)

Actually constructive feedback causes drama. It's not that one should expect every submission to be given positive feedback but I think I can do without "kool pic" if that's all you have to say, a favorite is enough. However, many artists are very finicky over how they expect users to give comments.

So maybe people can learn from that comment bot XD


----------



## Master_Oki_Akai (Nov 20, 2006)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> Actually constructive feedback causes drama. It's not that one should expect every submission to be given positive feedback but I think I can do without "kool pic" if that's all you have to say, a favorite is enough. However, many artists are very finicky over how they expect users to give comments.
> 
> So maybe people can learn from that comment bot XD



Thank you Arshes.  
I'm still trying to write a handbook for critiqueing. This is just more great ammunition to load up  :lol:


----------



## Sukebepanda (Nov 20, 2006)

I got an ..odd comment from that mentioned FA user, which I quickly blocked from my page and deleted the submission =3


----------



## RailRide (Nov 21, 2006)

I got one of them too. Followed it back to its userpage as I do with all comments from unfamiliar sources, and I thought the "submissions" (or poorly-photocopied scribbles) there were suspiscious. That didn't stop a bunch of folks from shouting back and buying into it's stories about being paid for the stuff passing itself off as 'artwork' 

Regarding comments in general, I think more than a few folks are caught in the dilemma between artists who hunger for _any_ comment no matter how short, and those who want the comments to be substantive or don't bother making them. I've seen both extremes in my own watchlist.

---PCJ


----------



## dragonboy (Nov 21, 2006)

I got this comment yesterday at 0309 hours from "iambetterthanyouare" on a _music_ submission:



> In a world where everything is so transient and surreal its nice to find an image every now and then that speaks to some inner truth. I wish I could convey this much emotion in my art.


----------



## goat (Nov 21, 2006)

so what would this bot have to gain by doing this


----------



## N3X15 (Nov 21, 2006)

goat said:
			
		

> so what would this bot have to gain by doing this



Something about commissions AFAIK


----------



## uncia2000 (Nov 21, 2006)

(hrmm... could've sworn I added an over-smart reply to that, too, but I guess the 'bot ate it... )


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Nov 21, 2006)

Yeah, I had gotten atleast 2 messages from this user so far. I can't really check because I can't get into my "/msg/others"...

Yeah, I must of speant a lot of time on this random photo I took. I myself don't mind a bot, but the more bots we have going the more slowdowns we get.


----------



## iamstillbetterthanyouare (Nov 22, 2006)

How rude. 

I am not a comment bot. And degrading my scripts in such a fashion, almost as bad as banning me for saying nice things to people. 

I will say something nice about every image on this site. Because they are all unique and special and their creators deserve encouragement, even if they don't want or appreachaite it, they're damn well getting it anyway. 

I am annoyed that I was banned, were I ignored I probably would have gone away in my own good time, but no, lets ban him for being nice to people. 

Therefore I shall climb the mighty and awe inspiring mountain of commentdom. I shall say something nice about everything on this site, even if it consumes a week or so. 

I know what the problem was of course, not enough variety, people want a bit of individualism in their comments. No problem say I, not only did I rewrite my script from the ground up I improved comment generation features, its faster, newer, shinier and more automated than ever before. Like the new model robot out of that pseudo asimov move, except it doesn't glow red. How do you get a script to glow red anyway? 

We may never know.

You have commited a great act of villany against me in the form of this banning, I had some images there which I was moderately fond of. Well, descriptions anyway. And now they have been fed to the dark and somewhat demented cyber void. By the FA community. I shall therefore seek out my Revenge.

Have at you! 

I throw down the gauntlet of generic niceness and challenge you to stand against me on the field of FA's digital domain! We shall face one another, you with your ban functions and me with my multiple routes to host, automated scripts and world weary angst. 

May the most effective creature win!


----------



## iamstillbetterthanyouare (Nov 22, 2006)

goat said:
			
		

> so what would this bot have to gain by doing this



I am being nice. I realize that this concept is foreign to the furry mode of existance, however I am not technically furry and therefore am not limited by its constraints.


----------



## Hanazawa (Nov 22, 2006)

being "nice" would probably include actually looking at the images and leaving individual feedback, not mass-spamming bot/script generated things that comment about "lighting" in a lineart sketch, or a _musical piece_.

in other words, you're not funny. ha!


----------



## snow (Nov 22, 2006)

Your intentions are good

BUT

Did you stop and think taht your script is probably not helping the problems with FA being slow.
That and I bet the artists would rather have someone actually type them a response to their work than have some robot give them a automated response


----------



## Wolfblade (Nov 22, 2006)

Its just a little hard to believe such noble intent coming from "imbetterthanyou."


----------



## DrakenByte (Nov 22, 2006)

Um, I'm thinking that the user has moved into another account, because I got another, similar worded comment that kinda....weirds me out. I hope that this is the same thing. >____>



> I really like this texturally encoded bitgraphed JPEG of cool l337ness. This image is as bad ass as the Catholic Church selling Hitler Papal forgiveness.
> 
> Jesus might not ever let you into the kingdom of heaven, but if you keep drawing like this your enterance into the lower levels of hell is assured. Good Job!



That comment rather irks me out, even if it's supposed to be "nice" since I never talk about religion on a site like this, more so a largely Satanic view on life. Here is the user:

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/blackwolvine/

I don't know if I should just ignore the comment or repost the image, since it's a rather oldish image. >___>


----------



## snow (Nov 22, 2006)

its gotta be him
it shows that Blackwolvine was created November 22nd, 2006 06:48

and already its got over 500 comments given


That CANNOT be good for the system


----------



## uncia2000 (Nov 22, 2006)

Ignore the comment, please, it's not just you.
=> http://www.furaffinityforums.net/showthread.php?tid=4722

We just have some people who hate y'all too much and feel obliged to try to harass/destroy the community.


----------



## DrakenByte (Nov 22, 2006)

Thanks! Hehe, didn't see that thread up so I came here. Bad slow internet. x3


----------



## uncia2000 (Nov 22, 2006)

We'll tidy up all the comments later, as required. Please just continue to report any such users at present.

Thanks,
David.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 22, 2006)

iamstillbetterthanyouare said:
			
		

> I am not technically furry and therefore am not limited by its constraints.



HAhahahahahaah

*slaps his knee* XD

whoooo


----------



## arta (Nov 23, 2006)

> From mcboone:
> 
> Beautious rendition of a prayer wheel to the Gods of critical beat-down. This image is as bad ass as eating Jesus's intestines with a soup spoon.
> 
> If I could draw this well I'd be retired.



Lmao. This guy also commented on my 3d artwork, which doesn't have anything to do with furry smut at all. Get a full-time job.


----------



## Sukebepanda (Nov 23, 2006)

Here is a new comment bot apparently

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/mcboone/

"Jesus would applaud this pinacle of spiritual and emotional triumph. This image is as bad ass as using a MAC to SSH into an AS400 mainframe via an OS/2 Warp serial server.

Your art is like watching human evolution!"  http://www.furaffinity.net/view/202522/

"Beautious rendition of a uber carbodized peasent-squashing BFM of artistic genius. This image is as bad ass as selling your soul for a bottle of lemon flavored mint julep and a .35 IOU signed by Ernest Hemmingway.

This image is an Individual Snowflake in a storm of Individual Snowflakes."  http://www.furaffinity.net/view/202525/

There's also another..but i can't remember where at. Anyways, this is just annoying, I'm blocking this guy as well..though i'm sure i'll see another spam bot sooner or later ._.


----------



## arta (Nov 23, 2006)

Sukebepanda said:
			
		

> Here is a new comment bot apparently
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/user/mcboone/
> 
> ...



Yeah, I've got some comments from him too. This guy is really pathetic.


----------



## uncia2000 (Nov 23, 2006)

re. mcboone. Already dealt with. Should've replied sooner here, but we're in the middle of swapping over the webserver software and testing that out.

As above; we'll tidy up all the comments later, as required, and are keeping a log of those users for now. Please just continue to report any other bots on this thread, at present.
No need to delete any submissions or reply to those messages since that's the sort of reaction they're looking for.

Thanks,
David.


----------



## starlite528 (Nov 23, 2006)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> re. mcboone. Already dealt with. Should've replied sooner here, but we're in the middle of swapping over the webserver software and testing that out.
> 
> As above; we'll tidy up all the comments later, as required, and are keeping a log of those users for now. Please just continue to report any other bots on this thread, at present.
> No need to delete any submissions or reply to those messages since that's the sort of reaction they're looking for.
> ...



Ban via IP address/Reverse DNS with htaccess or something?


----------



## uncia2000 (Nov 23, 2006)

starlite528 said:
			
		

> Ban via IP address/Reverse DNS with htaccess or something?



Yeah...

The swap over to the new webserver software was our top priority, tonight, but we won't forget about them.
The system's definitely running more smoothly now and hopefully looking good for peak-time tomorrow night (and a resolution to the missing notifications, even...).

d.


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Nov 23, 2006)

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/blackwolvine

If you haven't seen yet, I believe this is the same problem.

Commenting that if I keep drawing like this I will go to hell, when it's a writing piece. Interesting indeed...


----------



## uncia2000 (Nov 23, 2006)

crabby_the_frog said:
			
		

> http://www.furaffinity.net/user/blackwolvine
> If you haven't seen yet, I believe this is the same problem.



Thanks, crabby.
Long banned, too. *points to the "-" against their name*


----------



## Nemo (Nov 23, 2006)

I would prefer that the comments from this user or his alts on my images (user/nemo) not be removed.

Random or not, I find them more encouraging than what I usually get.  =/


----------



## gore (Nov 23, 2006)

Entertainment!  pure and simple.


----------



## Sukebepanda (Nov 23, 2006)

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/thertilethallad/

"Life for me is complete now that I've seen this uber carbodized peasent-squashing BFM of artistic genius. This image is as bad ass as using a MAC to SSH into an AS400 mainframe via an OS/2 Warp serial server.

Jesus might not ever let you into the kingdom of heaven, but if you keep drawing like this your enterance into the lower levels of hell is assured. Good Job!"  http://www.furaffinity.net/view/203885/

&

"I really like this texturally encoded bitgraphed JPEG of cool l337ness. This image is as bad ass as the taste of a two bit whore after a week long beastiality fest.

Your art is like watching human evolution!"  http://www.furaffinity.net/view/204528/


Har har, this is getting to be pretty annoying T-T



EDIT: He just spammed 12 comments to my gallery..how fun


----------



## blade (Nov 23, 2006)

Found another:

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/thertilethallad/

had given the comment:

_  	(Wundebar.) Posted November 23rd, 2006 04:37 AM
  	Synergy is embodied in this pinacle of spiritual and emotional triumph. This image is as bad ass as the taste of a two bit whore after a week long beastiality fest.

Your mother should be proud, of course she probably isn't, but she should be._

on http://www.furaffinity.net/view/202919/

I had resisted a bit on posting, but having visited their page and seeing that they had harassed another:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/204286/

it sounded a lot like the messages that were in the harassment thread and simuliar to the newer remarks here.


----------



## JessicaElwood (Nov 23, 2006)

Wheee, these bots are posting comments at an awful speed.

Statistics  
Pageviews: 34 
Submissions: 0
Comments Received: 6
Comments Given: 3028
Journals: 0
Favorites: 0 

The account was made today and it already made over 3000 comments XP


----------



## Fox Amoore (Nov 23, 2006)

*Comment Bots*

Heh, what makes it really funny is that they say how great my visual art is, when I don't even upload visual art.

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/thertilethallad/

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/blackwolvine/


----------



## uncia2000 (Nov 23, 2006)

One long gone. The other now gone....



			
				JessicaElwood said:
			
		

> Wheee, these bots are posting comments at an awful speed.



That's what we get for speeding up the system, I s'pose.

Please keep reporting any more, anyhow, and we'll catch up on the deletions later.
Still no need to delete any submissions or bother replying to the bot, even to humor it.


----------



## skewerflash (Nov 23, 2006)

clydedragon is another robot.

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/clydedragon/


----------



## Typhon (Nov 23, 2006)

*Attack of the bot?*

Okay this guy..

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/thertilethallad/

Has been leaving nothing but the same insult on almost everyones submissions.  Now I don't mind critiuqe of my stuff, but to say the same thing over and over again?  Makes me wonder if this is a bot or something.


----------



## uncia2000 (Nov 23, 2006)

skewerflash said:
			
		

> clydedragon is another robot.
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/user/clydedragon/



Cheers, skewerflash. 

Well, they certainly hate us, but easy enough to ignore. Will erase all those comments in due course.

Any more?


----------



## uncia2000 (Nov 23, 2006)

*RE: Attack of the bot?*



			
				Typhon said:
			
		

> Okay this guy..
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/user/thertilethallad/
> 
> Has been leaving nothing but the same insult on almost everyones submissions.  Now I don't mind critiuqe of my stuff, but to say the same thing over and over again?  Makes me wonder if this is a bot or something.



*nods* Bot or pseudo bot, gryphie. And already banned.
Some people don't have a life, huh?

Tidy-up to follow, as noted above.


----------



## DJ Chrome (Nov 23, 2006)

*A series of coment BOTs*

So far, I've found these bots on FA:
blackwolvine
thertilethallad
clydedragon

Their coments are nice, but I don't feel like it counts, as they're bots.
And I have proof.
They comented and said that they loved the image........on a Mp3 file.
And the coments are built the "Same way" like parts of it was copy and pasted.

I'll list more of'em if I find some.

Thank you.
X.


----------



## uncia2000 (Nov 23, 2006)

All banned already, DJ Chrome. ("-" next to the name on their userpage).

Yeah, nice comments from a bot don't really "count" in the same way. But at least not so many people are treating those as genuine as happened with fxcbot04 a /long/ time back. 

For now, ignore and report, please, if we haven't caught them first.

Thanks in return,
David.


----------



## Farx (Nov 23, 2006)

Looks like another comment bot : http://www.furaffinity.net/user/thertilethallad/

Comment posted was : (Wonderful portrayal!) " Synergy is embodied in this pinacle of spiritual and emotional triumph. This image is as bad ass as leaving your girlfriend overnight in a maximum security federal prison wearing nothing but a red Fez and tangeriene oil.
I love your work! "

Anyone else get this one or something from this user ?

/Why can't comment bots SPELL ?








			
				uncia2000 said:
			
		

> User blocked pending reply and acceptable explanation on this thread.
> 
> (I don't have the time to check every single comment, at present).


----------



## Farx (Nov 23, 2006)

*RE: Attack of the bot?*

Sorry for being Captain Obvious, I didn't see the extra pages in this thread, it's a bit too early for me this morning for cohesive thinking yet.
COFFEE ! 



			
				uncia2000 said:
			
		

> Typhon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJ Chrome (Nov 23, 2006)

Farx said:
			
		

> Looks like another comment bot : http://www.furaffinity.net/user/thertilethallad/
> 
> Comment posted was : (Wonderful portrayal!) " Synergy is embodied in this pinacle of spiritual and emotional triumph. This image is as bad ass as leaving your girlfriend overnight in a maximum security federal prison wearing nothing but a red Fez and tangeriene oil.
> I love your work! "
> ...



Yes, that bot's been banned allready.
Thank you, Unica2000 =)


----------



## Kiwaku (Nov 23, 2006)

Looks like they've been dealt with, but 
just to note, I have comments by:

clydedragon
thertilethallad


----------



## Nightingalle (Nov 23, 2006)

I have 3 comments from thetilethallad.  Is there any way someone could PLEASE remove thier stupidness from my pages? http://www.furaffinity.net/view/204500/ http://www.furaffinity.net/view/204302/ http://www.furaffinity.net/view/203767/

Please remove them ;_; Because it's stupid.. and insulting to have those comments on my pages.  Thanks if you can X_X


----------



## thelonelydragon (Nov 23, 2006)

I had been commented by thetilethallad as well.  >.=.<
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/206345/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/206338/

Could these comments be removed? I'm not liking them very much. Thanks.


----------



## Nightingalle (Nov 23, 2006)

Yeah, I hope they can be removed D:  I'm gonna be upset if they stay there :|


----------



## Charha (Nov 23, 2006)

*finally remembers her forum password*

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/mcboone/

Here's another one. I've been bombarded by at least four different bots during the last two days. It's slightly annoying mainly because the comments are so dumb.


----------



## Magica (Nov 23, 2006)

Am I the only one who would prefer a comment bot over a favorite bot?  A comment says a lot more anyway. XD


----------



## cesarin (Nov 23, 2006)

hmm, ppl from the /b tards community coming to flood, triying to act funny... or what?


----------



## InvaderPichu (Nov 23, 2006)

I got a few comments from the thetilethallad bot, but I guess they were deleted or something because when I checked the submissions, there was no comment left by them.  I really wanted to read them, too...


----------



## yak (Nov 23, 2006)

All 6k+ comments deleted.


----------



## Tikara (Nov 23, 2006)

Heheh, thanks for fixing up the comment bot problem :3 Although I have to admit, some of them were funny XD Ah well, hope we won't have these problems in the future! :3


----------



## N3X15 (Nov 23, 2006)

Tikara said:
			
		

> Heheh, thanks for fixing up the comment bot problem :3 Although I have to admit, some of them were funny XD Ah well, hope we won't have these problems in the future! :3


Ferrox will have some snazzy anti-bot measures.


----------



## Visimar (Nov 23, 2006)

I was also hit by a bot...though like InvaderPichu the comment was removed before I could look at it.


----------



## Honeymane (Nov 23, 2006)

-_-; 

can't we have a few bots, to help people feel good about themselves?


----------



## Hanazawa (Nov 23, 2006)

Anyone who feels good about a "nice" comment from someone who DIDN'T ACTUALLY LOOK AT YOUR PICTURE is only fooling themselves.


----------



## Wolfblade (Nov 24, 2006)

Hanazawa said:
			
		

> Anyone who feels good about a "nice" comment from someone who DIDN'T ACTUALLY LOOK AT YOUR PICTURE is only fooling themselves.



Totally. But hey, Honeymane, there's nothing stopping anyone from going around and making actual relevant comments if you want to make people feel better about themselves. ^_^


----------



## Nemo (Nov 24, 2006)

Wolfblade said:
			
		

> Hanazawa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Like, "nice pic."  Or "hot."  Or "this is a jpg."  Ever popular selections.

Let's face it, when a perl script comments more eloquently than the actual user base, it really says something about the user base.  I think we should have let it stay to teach people how to comment.  I know people who were deeply moved by the fact that somebody cared enough to leave insightful, deep comments on their page instead of permutations of "nice pix".  Just because those comments could have and were applied to any image, doesn't reduce the emotional impact.  A friend of mine started drawing again because of what was said to him.

If real effort is too weak to make a difference, I wholeheartedly support falsified effort.


----------



## Wolfblade (Nov 24, 2006)

Nemo said:
			
		

> Like, "nice pic."  Or "hot."  Or "this is a jpg."  Ever popular selections.
> 
> Let's face it, when a perl script comments more eloquently than the actual user base, it really says something about the user base.  I think we should have let it stay to teach people how to comment.  I know people who were deeply moved by the fact that somebody cared enough to leave insightful, deep comments on their page instead of permutations of "nice pix".  Just because those comments could have and were applied to any image, doesn't reduce the emotional impact.  A friend of mine started drawing again because of what was said to him.
> 
> If real effort is too weak to make a difference, I wholeheartedly support falsified effort.



No.

This isn't some brilliant person out to spread affection and goodwill to all, who then got rejected in a way that "says something" about the userbase.

It was somebody being a smartass and making a script to flood the site to further exacerbate the speed issues it was already having. The username he chose, and the way he reacted when that account was removed make it clear his intentions weren't anything noble. It was some bored little nobody with nothing better to do. Nobody that needs to be glorified.

Anyone who feels that there's a lesson to be learned here, and that people should make more of an effort to give deep and insightful comments; go out and do that. Give comments that you feel are more meaningful. Meaningful comments only count when you MEAN what you're saying. 

A script bot doesn't mean anything other than "I'm bored and trying to be a nuisance."

Its really annoying when someone does something just to be a dick, and then people who found the prank funny try to glorify them with noble intentions after the fact. :


----------



## Nemo (Nov 25, 2006)

I had this huge post all typed out in my head, and then I realized that if you don't get it, you don't get it, and there's no point for me to be longwinded about it.

It is my sincere hope that whoever this user is, he continues his work.  Maybe somebody else will become reinspired and start drawing again because of his efforts.  It makes me sad that you disagree with this, but you can, after all, disagree with whatever you like.


----------



## Hanazawa (Nov 25, 2006)

Nemo, I understand what you're saying. It's still misguided.

Say you turn in a paper for English. You get an A on it. That's awesome, right? ...until you find out that your grade was randomly assigned by a third-grader who never actually read your paper. It might be awesome, or it might be crap. How can you take that grade at face value, knowing what really happened? It's not an honor and it's not any help.

To echo Wolfblade's sentiments, if you really want to see that kind of comment going around and inspiring people to keep trying, _do it yourself_, and encourage others to comment similarly. Encouraging a *script-bot-thing* to do it is meaningless.


----------



## uncia2000 (Nov 25, 2006)

Nemo said:
			
		

> It is my sincere hope that whoever this user is, he continues his work.
> 
> Maybe somebody else will become reinspired and start drawing again because of his efforts.  It makes me sad that you disagree with this, but you can, after all, disagree with whatever you like.



And you class the following, from a bot, as being "worthwhile" of continuation ad nauseum?

"Excellent implimentation of a testiment to the powers of space, time and the furry void of destiny. This image is as bad ass as broadcasting the sound of a thousand aborted zombie fetuses screaming in blood curdling sexual ecstacy at a christian pro-life convention. If I could draw this well I'd be retired."

Yeah, that might inspire some people, but I'm pretty sure the vast majority would find it intensely annoying to discover several dozen comments such as those drowning out a few genuine comments, even if those are merely "cool work. thanks" types.

=
aside: Apologies for not spotting sooner that your submission "Gay Nazi Pedo Tiger and the Rohypnol Party" needs to be uprated from "General Audience" to "Mature" for language re. underage sexual activity, etc.


----------



## Nemo (Nov 25, 2006)

Hanazawa said:
			
		

> Nemo, I understand what you're saying. It's still misguided.
> 
> Say you turn in a paper for English. You get an A on it. That's awesome, right? ...until you find out that your grade was randomly assigned by a third-grader who never actually read your paper. It might be awesome, or it might be crap. How can you take that grade at face value, knowing what really happened? It's not an honor and it's not any help.
> 
> To echo Wolfblade's sentiments, if you really want to see that kind of comment going around and inspiring people to keep trying, _do it yourself_, and encourage others to comment similarly. Encouraging a *script-bot-thing* to do it is meaningless.



An A is an A.  It boosts your GPA and keeps you passing your classes.  Like most college students, I would rather pass my classes than have a good paper, and I would rather give people false hope than have them not want to improve for lack of being paid attention to.

I would like to add that I spend a goodly portion of my time making worthless comments on other people's pieces, but I am a man.  I only have ten fingers, and can only comment so often before my wrists go numb and my brain explodes.  This is why I support the automation of such.



			
				uncia2000 said:
			
		

> And you class the following, from a bot, as being "worthwhile" of continuation ad nauseum?
> 
> "Excellent implimentation of a testiment to the powers of space, time and the furry void of destiny. This image is as bad ass as broadcasting the sound of a thousand aborted zombie fetuses screaming in blood curdling sexual ecstacy at a christian pro-life convention. If I could draw this well I'd be retired."
> 
> ...



I have nothing to hide.  Yes.  I do class that as being worthier than "nice pix."  There's a better mechanism for generic approval in place already, or there wouldn't be a +fav function.  There's no need to favorite an image both in your +fav list and in the comment box, it's just a waste of precious bandwidth.  If you're not going to at least make it seem like you looked at the image, you shouldn't be posting.

Aside: After looking into that image's tags, Uncia, I noticed that you'd uprated it for me.  Thank you for handling that for my convenience.  That was nice of you.


----------



## dave hyena (Nov 25, 2006)

Nemo said:
			
		

> There's no need to favorite an image both in your +fav list and in the comment box, it's just a waste of precious bandwidth.Â Â



Over 6000 meaningless comments from a bot isn't? :?

FA is an art community site, banter and even little simple comments like "nice pic" are the bread and butter of building a community. It is wrong to characterise them as a waste of bandwidth. 

One might as well say that saying: "good morning", "hello" & "goodbye" to people is a waste of time and energy because they already know it's morning or that they know you are leaving because you suddenly walk away.

As has been said before, a computer generated comment has no worth whatsoever because an infinite supply can be generated and there was no intention behind the comments other than to damage FA.

A comment, even just a "nice pic", is worth something because a real person typed it and it is an indicator that somewhere out there in the world, a real living person has seen and liked your art.


----------



## Janglur (Nov 25, 2006)

I think Nemo just mooted the entire argument.

He just stated that whether the grade was earned or not, and whether the person did well or not, is irrelevent.

He just suggested that we should praise everyone for everything, even if it's shortcoming or completely failing.


Argument moot on the grounds of Crutch Morality.


----------



## IanKeith (Nov 25, 2006)

iamstillbetterthanyouare said:
			
		

> How rude.
> 
> I am not a comment bot. And degrading my scripts in such a fashion, almost as bad as banning me for saying nice things to people.
> 
> ...




HA HA HA, this may be the best post ever. Stupid people ftw.


----------



## Wolfblade (Nov 26, 2006)

Nemo said:
			
		

> If you're not going to at least make it seem like you looked at the image, you shouldn't be posting.



Exactly. Thank you. :3


----------



## Nemo (Nov 27, 2006)

Wolfblade said:
			
		

> Nemo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The important word there is seem.


----------



## dave hyena (Nov 27, 2006)

Nemo said:
			
		

> The important word there is seem.



Except that the bots post the same comment for visual art, music, photography and stories because they're just bots, and so it doesn't even seem like they're real.

Remember that the OP in this thread complained about how the bot posted some gibberish about an "image" on a *story* that they had written.


----------



## Emerson (Nov 28, 2006)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> Sadly the generic comments are probably better than half the comments a user normally receives XD



Seriously. This is the friendliest bot ever. I totally want this bot running my fan club.


----------



## dragonfan (Jan 11, 2007)

i was wondering something if that FXCBOT04 the same users as those others that got banned on FA.i swore i could have found another one on FA but i don't remember the name and i'll be on the lookout for them.also i don't know if Jade on FA is a watch bot from the looks of it the user is a bot and people there are thanking the bot for a watch and this user watched me and i didn't do a thing to the user it looks like a total watchbot


----------

